# LUKE SANDOE has passed



## Concreteguy (May 7, 2020)

What terrible news. This vid says he took his own life.
I was a huge fan and saw him as a guy that could win the O. He has a great contract with REDCON and on the outside seamed to be happy.
God bless him and his family members. So sad.........


[ame]https://youtu.be/dPQmcdOZNlQ[/ame]

[ame]https://youtu.be/dSfW7aYoF9I[/ame]
[ame]https://youtu.be/LDWLkkju5QY[/ame]
[ame]https://youtu.be/ZzZe7wUdxog[/ame]


----------



## bbuck (May 7, 2020)

Very sad . And surprising.


----------



## ASHOP (May 8, 2020)

Shocking news. Hoping he didn't die of suicide.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 8, 2020)

shocking  !  ! . .. .. RIP.


----------



## *Bio* (May 8, 2020)

Just awful!  30 years old with a wife and two young children.  What a tragedy!! RIP.


----------



## unvme2 (May 9, 2020)

Passed away from suicide. Horrible story.


----------



## ASHOP (May 10, 2020)

We lost a good guy here guys. Important for us ALL as a reminder to take care of our own mental health. RIP Luke!


----------



## AGGRO (May 13, 2020)

Very sad. RIP Luke!


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 15, 2020)

This was a massive shock to me. Just shows how you never know what someone is truly thinking. I watched his podcast a few days before and he seemed happy and his usual self. I have heard simialr stories before with people even being very happy to people just before they commited suicide. It's very sad and unfortunately not uncommon. RIP Luke.


----------



## striffe (May 18, 2020)

He left some clues of his mental well being but this shocked me. I can't believe he is gone. I enjoyed all the podcasts he done with Fouad Abiad.


----------

